# I want off the dog food merry-go-round!



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I have to wonder why these companies insist on changing pet food formulas that people have used, and liked, for many years. I feed Tia Taste of the Wild wild fowl formula. It's grain free and she has had no ear infections since I switched her. Her coat has improved dramatically as well. She's also gotten a bit porky, but we're working on that with more exercise. It is expensive IMO -- $50 for a 30-pound bag. Hope you can find something that works for Wilson.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh I hear your pain. Thankfully Canidae didn't cause any problems for us (KNOCK on wood). I think it all depends on what your theory is on dog food and ultimately what the pup can tolerate. I think Chicken soup looks like a good food, but the feeding guidelines are more so you might go through the bag quicker. Not sure what the cost compares to Canidae. Is there any ingredient that you think may be causing the problem? Hoping you find the right food out there, just take some time and research. You'll find what works for you.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I switched Beamer over to grainless because he was getting ear infections alot , maybe because of Canidae, maybe not. Not sure yet, but I'm going with grainless. Libby and Hudson are fine on Canidae ALS.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike had chronic ear infections until I switched his food last fall. He's now eating Merrick's Wilderness Blend and Honest Kitchen's Preference formula. He loves both and looks and smells SO MUCH BETTER. I would never have thought food would make that much of a difference. His ears are better than they've ever been. He was just at the Vet 2 days ago and she was thrilled so see how clean they were. The Merrick is $56 for 30 lbs, pricey, but it was the only food I found that didn't have wheat, corn, white rice, soy, beef, or chicken. The Honest Kitchen is a dehydrated raw that I mix my own meat into. We switch between the two and he loves them both. He literally walks with me to the pantry to get his food, waits while I mix it, then walks with me to his bowl. He never did this before.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I changed all mine over to grainless... its expensive and the biggest bag is a 28.6 lbs, but there doing well on it. Have had only 1 mishap with Cruisers ears


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

"New and Improved" - my least favorite words....


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm not one to push a brand that I have used but your ear problem hits home. My dog had the same gunky ears on food with corn. I switched to Natural Balance Ultra and the ear problems totally cleared up. No gunk or bad smell. So NB might be something to consider.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Well...Lucky's problems don't seem to stem from corn. He does really good on Eukanuba and Iams that has grain based in corn.

I think he has issues with soy. We've been on Pro Plan Shredded chicken (kibble and bits type thing I guess) and ears, bowels and general "look' hasn't been very good.

I just couldn't resist giving it a try....

Anything I've given him with soy has not been a good food for him.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Well...Lucky's problems don't seem to stem from corn. He does really good on Eukanuba and Iams that has grain based in corn.
> 
> I think he has issues with soy. We've been on Pro Plan Shredded chicken (kibble and bits type thing I guess) and ears, bowels and general "look' hasn't been very good.
> 
> ...


That's why I hate to push a brand because what works for one, doesn't work for all. Mine was on Iams for a few years and that is when she had her ear problems. But who knows.......might have been something other than the corn. I'm just happy she is gunk free now.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Try California Natural.

Dakota had messy-ears for 5 years as well as allergies, and when he was moved to CN it all cleared up in a few weeks. He's been clean-eared and allergy free for almost 5 years now on California Natural.





Wilson's REAL Mom said:


> If only Canidae hadn't changed their formula, we probably would have stuck with it forever.
> 
> However, when they changed, Wilson's stools got loose and never firmed back up. So, we changed. I think Shelby has a cast iron stomach, because nothing has ever messed with her in the least (except ProPlan, which made both the dogs stink). In the past 6 months or so, we've been through the ringer with Wilson. Recently his ears have gotten so gunky, it's enough to turn my stomach, and I'm fairly sure that it's the Nature's Recipe we started a couple of weeks ago. *sigh*
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I took my two off of Canidae when they made the change. I then put Shadow on Eagle Pack Anchovy. I should have remembered he doesn't do that well on the fish formulas. Actually, I wasn't sure if the coat change I was seeing on the Fish formula was the issue, but sure enough, his coat is bad again. I recently put him on California Natural Lamb and Rice. So far, so good. Tucker can eat just about anything, but did just get his very first hot spot will on EPH. I can't say it was the food's fault though.


----------



## Jilly66 (Nov 25, 2008)

I was on the dog food merry go round this time last year with my golden who at the time was a pup. We dealt with non-stop loose stools. I kept taking him to the vet as I was sure it was a bacterial issue but it was not. Then we found Canidae and he did awesome on it until they changed their formula. Here we went again.... I put him on Eagle Pack Holistic Duck and Oatmeal and he has the firmest poops since the old Canida. His coat is beautiful and he loves it. We have a new puppy who is 11 weeks old and I have already transitioned him from the breeder's food (Royal Canin) to the Eagle Pack Holistic Chicken for puppies. Soon enought I'd like to have them both on the same food as they love to eat out of each other's bowls! I am so glad to be DONE with that Merry go Round! I also did try Calif Naturals and had pretty good luck. Cash didn't really care for the taste as much.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's what I can tell you about Chicken Soup since that is what you asked about. I started feeding Kylee it 6 months ago. She's done pretty well on it, her weight is up to where it should be now, she's in good shape. However, she did have her first ear infection about a month ago, which I don't necessarily blame on the food. We had plenty of snow and it could've been a moisture issue.
The one thing I really don't like is she scratches a lot and nibbles at her legs. She hasn't had a hot spot or broken out in a rash, just seems itchy.
I've been thinking of switching her, but you can't find much in what I'd consider a good food where I live.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the "food" for thought. 

I think I'll give California Naturals a try. I think. I've been researching until my brain hurts. ACK!!!!!!!!!!

Time to go clean out Wilson's ear. Again. I can't believe how fast the gunk forms. Cheaper food just isn't worth this. Maybe it's just a coincidence, but my expensive girl can eat anything and thrive, but my cheaper guy may turn out to cost more in the long run due to food issues. (not that he was cheap by any stretch of the imagination...just cheaper than Shelby).

Anyway, thanks for all the input.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The same goes with Tucker. His breeding is much more impressive than Shadow's was and he can pretty much eat anything. His problem is that he gains weight.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Our girls never had any problems with new Canidae but we switched for change to Taste of the Wild due to grain free and low calories..
375 per cup...


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

For what it's worth, we had the same problem with Lainey on the new Canidae and took her off - went right to Fromm Family Foods Adult Gold formula (Frommfamily.com) - made at one local plant in Wisconsin by a family farm...not outsourced to larger production companies. It has been really great - they also have grain free varieties and other small batch flavors that we supplement with and Lainey LOVES - I trust them and haven't had any problems. It's also comparable in price to the Canidae where we buy her food. Good luck whatever you choose to try! I know the merry go round can become dizzying after a while...


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Wilson's REAL Mom said:


> Thanks for all the "food" for thought.
> 
> I think I'll give California Naturals a try. I think. I've been researching until my brain hurts. ACK!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I recently switched to California Natural at the beginning of the year. It has cleared up any and all problems, however a new "problem" has developed. California Natural has a pretty low percentage of protein-21%. Due to this Tysen has begun losing muscle. I'm currently on the look for a food that will be okay for his slight food allergy as well as provide a good amount of protein. Goodluck!


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

We're in the process of switching Sherm from Blue Buffalo fish to Blue Buffalo Lamb and Rice--he seems to be doing better on the L&R formula and his stinky smell is gone, as well!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I was on the dog food merry go round too for a while. Every time I kept coming back to California Natural. It helps with Jasper's ears and rashes and man do their coats gleam when they are on it! I haven't had any problem with muscle loss on it. I am surprised to hear that.

When I fed Chicken Soup my dogs were so itchy it wasn't funny!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

fostermom said:


> I was on the dog food merry go round too for a while. Every time I kept coming back to California Natural. It helps with Jasper's ears and rashes and man do their coats gleam when they are on it! I haven't had any problem with muscle loss on it. I am surprised to hear that.
> 
> When I fed Chicken Soup my dogs were so itchy it wasn't funny!


It's nothing huge, I've just noticed he's lost a little definition in his legs. His activity level is still the same so I assume it's the food due to the lower protein level. If I have to I will continue to feed Cali Nat and just throw in some protein supplements like egg etc.

I still think it's an amazing food and would recommend it to anyone!


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Wilson's REAL Mom said:


> If only Canidae hadn't changed their formula, we probably would have stuck with it forever.
> 
> However, when they changed, Wilson's stools got loose and never firmed back up. So, we changed. I think Shelby has a cast iron stomach, because nothing has ever messed with her in the least (except ProPlan, which made both the dogs stink). In the past 6 months or so, we've been through the ringer with Wilson. Recently his ears have gotten so gunky, it's enough to turn my stomach, and I'm fairly sure that it's the Nature's Recipe we started a couple of weeks ago. *sigh*
> 
> ...



I feel your pain. Skylie has a sensitive stomach, and we finally settled on Blue Buffalo again. We tried it when she was a puppy, but I guess her stomach couldn't handle it (I think she had other stomach issues as well). But we tried it again, and I am very happy with the results. We also feed the adult formula instead of the puppy. Good Luck


----------

